# New lights and pearling today :)



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I swapped out the lights on my 90g from 2x55w power compact to 4x54w T5 HO and I got a LOT of pearling from all plants. I think the bulbs on the PC fixture were getting old, but still. It was lovely to see the bubbles


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Zapins said:


> I swapped out the lights on my 90g from 2x55w power compact to 4x54w T5 HO and I got a LOT of pearling from all plants. I think the bulbs on the PC fixture were getting old, but still. It was lovely to see the bubbles


What bulbs are you running?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's great but be ready for the plants running out of something - ferts or CO2. I personally make that mistake every single time I switch bulbs.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

niko said:


> That's great but be ready for the plants running out of something - ferts or CO2. I personally make that mistake every single time I switch bulbs.


Everyone does! An average person in our lfs disregards any advise to change the bulbs annually because in their eyes (literally\\/) they produce the same amount of light. So when they break after 5 years they get new bulbs. Two weeks later they get a lot of algae, they bought the wrong bulbs, these new bulbs produce algae. They want bulbs where algae don't grow under. Stupid salesman that I am, why did I gave them bulbs where algae can grow under

Luckily for me, they did some research and they saw these Dennerle bulbs on the internet. They're equipped with this beautiful coating which stops algae! Luckily for my boss, they are the most expensive in the range and we don't take the two weeks old bulbs back.



Zapins said:


> I swapped out the lights on my 90g from 2x55w power compact to 4x54w T5 HO and I got a LOT of pearling from all plants. I think the bulbs on the PC fixture were getting old, but still. It was lovely to see the bubbles


Moral: you most probably have higher PAR than you had before, be aware! For the rest, take a cold beer and enjoy the pearling!!:drinkers:


----------



## Cneon (Sep 19, 2011)

> these Dennerle bulbs on the internet. They're equipped with this beautiful coating which stops algae!


.

I didn't believe you, so i had to go to Dennerle's website. They exist.

Tell those customers of yours I have a bridge I'd like to sell them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

My tank is absolutely exploding with growth. Spot algae is dying off but I'm starting to see spots of clado pop up here and there. Not too worried about it though Clado isn't that bad.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Zapins said:


> My tank is absolutely exploding with growth. Spot algae is dying off but I'm starting to see spots of clado pop up here and there. Not too worried about it though Clado isn't that bad.


What brand/style bulb please?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The 10k and the 6700 are from about 3 years ago when I bought the fixture. Not sure what brand I got them from a hydroponics shop on ebay, the two new 6500 bulbs are from home depot. I found that my local store started selling the T5HO bulbs so I got two. They are quite yellow/orange looking so the 10k helps balance it out.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude, we need pictures.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I will post some tonight.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some pics of the plants bubbling away:


----------

